

2days2fund - desaiguddu
http://2days2fund.com/about

======
patio11
You know the problem of offering people money in the future for money in the
present contingent on a business's success? The problem is that you are
_offering a security_. (The related problem is that you're going to wade into
chargeback hell in this business model.)

If anybody ever wants to organize a Our Fans Fund Us style thingy, avoid
offering money. Instead, offer status, captured in the form of a specific
deliverable. That can be a 16x16 pixel badge with your pre-order, whatever,
but it will mitigate your payment processor worries and avoid an unpleasant
conversation with the SEC. (They really will notice startups doing innovative
things in finance. Ask Prosper - who didn't, after being shut down for 18
months.)

~~~
coryl
My first thoughts exactly. I think this is why you can't buy "equity" or ever
get any monetary return on projects on Kickstarter.

So unless you've figured out a way to get around the law..

------
wccrawford
I would probably try funding an idea or 2 for that rate of return, but it
makes me really reluctant to put an idea in the ring. It'd have to be an
amazing idea, and even then, I think I could fund it myself.

------
epaga
Sounds extremely similar to Appbackr: <http://www.appbackr.com/>

~~~
desaiguddu
yeah, I guess the value returns are different than appbackr.

------
desaiguddu
2days2fund is an event by Believers Fund

------
gojomo
Interesting. Lives somewhere between Kickstarter – where you donate, and get
non-monetary considerations from a fixed schedule – and ProFounder – where you
contribute funding and get a future revenue-share.

If revenue-sharing formulas can get around the oppressive regulations on
raising money through true equity, there could be room for a lot of novel
crowdfunding models. ProFounder seems pretty confident in its own legality,
and has a seemingly-knowledgeable group of managers, advisors, and investors:

<https://www.profounder.com/about/team>

------
Stythys
all the faq links are broken for me

~~~
desaiguddu
surely , look in to it.! Thanks for feedback

